# Which apps are you still using? Which have you deleted?



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Now that we've had our iPads for awhile, what apps are you still using? Which have you deleted? Which ones are now your favorites?


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Now that a good dropbox app is out, I am not really using goodreads much.  I still have it, but not using it much.

Most of the ones I have deleted were kid apps that my nieces didn't like and I didn't keep on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't deleted too much, yet, a couple free things that I didn't like.  Still exploring how I like to use things best.

I use DropBox, Goodreads (downloading PDFs like manuals from the internet)
I use Photobucket a lot to upload photos.
I use PushMail to get notifications of email for a few gmail accounts that I want to keep separate from the email I get through the iPad email app.
I'm trying out two different ToDo lists, ToDo for iPad and TaskPro.
I use IMDP for iPad quite a bit.
Netflix.
Yahoo Entertainment
Deliveries
I'm trying out several drawing programs.  Right now I'm using "Draw".
Photopad for photo manipulation.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I deleted that Mark Bitman how to cook app. I'm about ready to delete maxjournal since macjournal got an ipad update and I can now sync across my iphone and desktop macjournal apps.


----------



## patrickculverton (Apr 29, 2010)

I never deleted any apps on my shiny iPhone.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm using Photogene quite a bit in combination with the camera connector. Also Evernote and photopad to sync my flickr account.


----------

